# Schefflera and dwarf umbrella tree warnings!!!



## cameronfarris627 (Dec 4, 2017)

I love this plant in fact I have them in every Vivarium because I love the ease of care and the amount of light needed but man do the roots get old. 
Every root in these pictures and I mean EVERY one is from my plants in the background. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingnino (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice roots! Do you ever get any aerial roots from them? Or is the humidity just not high enough? I used to get them when I grew bonsai in high school/college but I would basically stick them in plastic bags for a while. They have since all died (left my dad to watch over them during a field season) and I haven't tried again (yet...).


----------



## Fitzmke (Jan 24, 2018)

I have the same insane amount of roots from my dwarf umbrella. I swear they grow an inch a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

In tanks I grow this in smaller clay pots, it does slow them down. And yes, they would grow aerial roots! 

This is an underappreciated plant, especially for tree frog and lizard keepers.


----------

